
Game engines are basically eating the world - venuur
https://twitter.com/aaronzlewis/status/1291889682788253696
======
Darmody
It makes a lot of sense. Why would you code something that complex to simulate
stuff that game engines are already capable of?

~~~
aaron695
> Why would you code something that complex to simulate stuff that game
> engines are already capable of?

Because game engines are for games. They fake a lot of stuff in their models.

The brilliance of humans is their ability to turn airports into Excel
spreadsheets.

This bit of the thread is interesting - "The increasingly blurry boundary
between games and life".

I'd say elections are going a bit this way, along with a lot of other stuff.

------
pedalpete
Yup, we built a game engine in order to visualize your hikes, rides, flights,
etc etc . [https://ayvri.com](https://ayvri.com)

We've been surprised to see how many uses people have found for the tech,
wildlife research, commercial drone operations, and more.

The default is currently cesium, but if you click the "view beta player",
button, you'll see our hand-rolled game engine.

------
Havoc
This does ring true. Esp if you consider the recent MS flight sim & how that's
hooked into sat pictures.

It is very much constrained to geo type applications so the "eating the world"
is a little dramatic. I like the hong kong airport example that...shows how
broadly applicable geo type stuff can be and how much applicability it has if
you take it to a granular level

------
helldritch
At least in terms of movies, this seems like the obvious route:

It used to be that game engines had real-time processing requirements
(60/30/15 frames per second) and were constrained by the hardware on which
they ran, but movies looked more photo-realistic and could take hours or days
to produce a single frame.

As silicon and algorithms get faster and closer at approximating reality, the
difference between the output of the two softwares approach one another. Given
the amount of effort required to build these softwares it makes sense to save
the years of effort, cost involved and risk involved with what essentially
amounts to building a bespoke, internal graphics / physics / particle
simulation engine.

------
justanothersys
I really have A LOT of fun making [https://nopaint.art](https://nopaint.art)
in this browser based game engine called Construct 3
([https://construct.net](https://construct.net)) - there are times as a
developer that I really hate the restrictions of the architecture / design but
honestly, it's extremely productive for me to stay in the visual design
mindset while making software.

------
Nihilartikel
I'd generalize to say that 'progressively higher level abstractions are eating
the world'.. and always have been.

------
lawwantsin17
All of these firms use Game Engines? Or maybe everyone on Twitter used too
much hyperbole.

~~~
defterGoose
I dunno, I recently started working with a car audio DSP platform that has
companion apps for windows, iOS etc. These apps are basically glorified
equalizers with a couple more advanced functions, so the interface is done
with sliders, knobs, text boxes, etc. Basic GUI stuff. But the apps were built
in Unity, presumably to minimize cross-platform GUI bugs and ease of
portability.

------
ArkVark
For many developers its better to work in these auxiliary jobs, instead of
game development, because Game Development is made fundamentally uneconomic
due to the ~30% commissions charged just on platforms. Additionally B2C sales
attract huge sales taxes around the world, whereas eg. a B2B contract with a
Government airport is just pure revenue.

